# Serving of NO XPLODE



## Bajenman88 (Jul 10, 2006)

So, I got a free sample of NO XPLODE from TaylorsNutrition.  It says consume 1 scoop to assess your tolerance.  Now, I have two questions.  How much is a scoop, since I don't have one obviously, and how to I assess my tolerance?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 10, 2006)

Bajenman88 said:
			
		

> So, I got a free sample of NO XPLODE from TaylorsNutrition.  It says consume 1 scoop to assess your tolerance.  Now, I have two questions.  How much is a scoop, since I don't have one obviously, and how to I assess my tolerance?



If I'm not mistaken, the sample packs = 2 scoops.


----------



## Bajenman88 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hmm, ok, that seems like alot of powder...  Is a protein shake scoop the same size as a NO XPLODE scoop?  Because I have a protein scoop


----------



## assassin (Jul 10, 2006)

i think it'll have a scoop barried in it...search for it ...


----------



## assassin (Jul 10, 2006)

o sorry didn't read well ...it's just a sample ...ummm ko make a search on google for their site and see how much is the sample and how many grams is the scoop


----------



## Bajenman88 (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn...  On one site it said 20.5 g per scoop...  Now, if that is right, what's this "assessing your tolerance" thing?


----------



## Bajenman88 (Jul 10, 2006)

On a scale that I have it is showing 60g in the bag...  So I guess I got a 3 serving sample...


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 10, 2006)

Bajenman88 said:
			
		

> Damn...  On one site it said 20.5 g per scoop...  Now, if that is right, what's this "assessing your tolerance" thing?




The dosing directions are the same on the full jug as they are on the sample packet. Obviously when you buy a full jug of the product you have the option of using as many scoops as you like. You have the option of 2, or 1. So if I were you I'd take 1/2 the packet wait 20 minutes, if you feel you need more of a boost, take the rest. The tollerance they are speaking of is to the stimulant in the NO Exlpode.


----------



## Bajenman88 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok, says to take 1 scoop first so that's what I'm doing, it says to take on an empty stomach and not to eat/drink until about 40-60 minutes afterwards...  Hopefully this gives me an exceptional boost because usually I consume about 60-80 carbs 20-30 minutes before I work out for an energy boost.  So we'll see if this stuff works better than actual food ...


----------



## Bajenman88 (Jul 10, 2006)

OMFG it's fucking gross...


----------



## Bajenman88 (Jul 10, 2006)

When I'm assessing my tolerance, what exactly am I looking for after 30-40 minutes....


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 10, 2006)

Bajenman88 said:
			
		

> When I'm assessing my tolerance, what exactly am I looking for after 30-40 minutes....



It probably wont take that long. I notice an energy boost after about 15 minutes.


----------



## Bajenman88 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hmm, it's been about 20, I dunno, should I take another serving?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 10, 2006)

The boost isnt that profound.


----------



## Bajenman88 (Jul 10, 2006)

So you wouldnt purchase it camero?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 10, 2006)

I actually was allowed to beta-test it before it was released.

Im not a big fan of ephedra free energy supplements.. or NO2/arginine products in general.  I feel that they are 90 percent hype/10 percent performance for the most part.

While NO-Explode did offer a bit of an increase in mental focus... for the price they are asking, I would never buy it again.

Caffiene/ephedrine/yohimbe OR
Redline by vpx are by far the most potent legal pre-workout stimulants I have personally tried.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 10, 2006)

If I were going to take an NO2 type supplement, I would start again with Rob's line of products.  

At least I know he will only use the best ingredients, and its at a very reasonable price, especially for elite members.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jul 10, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken, the sample packs = 2 scoops.


My sample was 3 scoops.


----------



## Kuzinbo (Jul 10, 2006)

Ah... REDLINE... You know, red bull gives you wings... but REDLINE puts a rocket up your ass!!!.... Liquid Crack....

Though, nothing beats ECA - by far the best, Redline gives me gas.

Oh, check this out.  I took the liquid 120 cc bottle thing of redline once, and left in my truck.  It was close to empty.  I was/am working three jobs, and was out pressure cleaning.  Broke it out to give me a boost.  Took half a dose, about 2-3 cc.  I thought I was going to freekin DIE.  It had crystalized at the bottom I guess.  WOW, I think I through a truck or two down the street as I was CRACKING OUT from it.


----------



## Flakko (Jul 10, 2006)

Kuzinbo said:
			
		

> Ah... REDLINE... You know, red bull gives you wings... but REDLINE puts a rocket up your ass!!!.... Liquid Crack....
> 
> Though, nothing beats ECA - by far the best, Redline gives me gas.
> 
> Oh, check this out. I took the liquid 120 cc bottle thing of redline once, and left in my truck. It was close to empty. I was/am working three jobs, and was out pressure cleaning. Broke it out to give me a boost. Took half a dose, about 2-3 cc. I thought I was going to freekin DIE. It had crystalized at the bottom I guess. WOW, I think I through a truck or two down the street as I was CRACKING OUT from it.


 
I thought we were talking about NO-Xplode...


----------



## Kuzinbo (Jul 10, 2006)

Easy skinnyass... They went off topic about how NO xplode has stims in it.  Why don't you read up a little, and you will see why I made my comment about redline.  Get off your high horse boy.


----------



## YoungGunz88 (Jul 12, 2006)

well as for the original topic of no explode, i agree that not ephedrine or epiphedrine are more hype than anything else. no explode i found to be smack dab in the middle as effective wise. i found trac extreme NO by mhp to be the most effective. but boy it taste like puke.  always take on an empty stomach about 20 min before work out. and definatly never eat or drink anything with calcium including protien. calcium cancels the L-arginine. hope this helps ?


----------

